
Free Vs Paid - terpua
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/10/free-vs-paid.html
======
josefresco
It's a complete and balanced ecosystem. If this particular VC starts funding
only paid services (and started an industry wide trend), there will be an
opening for free services to take on the funded/paid startups. This post
really means nothing to the average startup founder, some services as tialys
points out will never work with a paid model (Facebook, Google, Twitter etc.)

------
redorb
I do think the days of "shit"-free-mium services are over, I.e. forums that
are turned static and filled with ads.

------
tialys
Also... some services wouldn't make sense to pay for. I wouldn't pay for
Facebook or anything in that space.

